# Oil rig charter trip out of POC



## mad_max (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm trying to put together another trip out to the oil rigs from POC with guide Curtiss Cash sometime next month, most likely either the Monday of August 20 or 27th, but the specific date is negotiable based on availability. The goal is to hit the oil rigs to target ling, with king mackerel, tripletail, sharks, and state water snapper as likely bonuses.


Cost of 8 hr trip (was more like 10 hrs last time) is $750, I'm looking for 1-2 anglers to help split the cost.


Please PM me if interested - it was a good trip last year.


----------

